# sagging and yellowing leaves???



## lilkrip561 (Oct 22, 2014)

ph is 6.0 6.5, 400 watt hps lighting, ocean floor soil, tropical humidity round 4 5 months old almost 2 1/2 feet tall. pure blend grow fertilizer and no nutrients im starting that this week. I have ventilation and a humidifier to keep the air flow good. 

View attachment saggin.jpg


View attachment sagging.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2014)

when you say no nutrients do you mean you have not given the plant any nutrients for the '4 5' months it has been growing? if so, maybe try giving it some nutes. that sounds like a long time to not feed a plant.


----------



## Purp (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm no expert yet, but it looks like the plants are suffering from heat stress (taco leaves) and slight nutrient burn (burnt tips turning up). What are the temps like in your tent? Do you have fans in there blowing on the plants? Also check the distance between the light and your plants.


----------

